# Solar now pays big!



## Solarwarrior (Jan 18, 2006)

Hey you alll out there I just wanted to make sure you are aware of the new federal tax credits for solar energy systems. 30% for businesses and 30% 9up to $2000) for homes!!
here is just one of thousands of links to info 
http://www.seia.org/getpdf.php?iid=21
....remember not many are doing much in america to change the world for the better., set a trend and do it yourself!!!


----------



## zander (Jan 18, 2006)

Not a very frendly solution for the diy guy.
Some of those installations are high dollar.
So if you got an extra ten grand to spend u can get two grand back.
It all seems like a nonsequiter to me.
Sounds to me that when the lights go out the people with electricity will still be the ones with money.


----------



## inspectorD (Jan 19, 2006)

I feel Zander's pain, But we all need to start somwhere, and any alternative to the big guy's may someday start to pan out.In other words "You can"t win if you dont play the game."Let's hope that the increase in technology someday makes it affordable.Or mabey someday the big company's like those big box stores may make it affordable to us plain folk. 
Always learning
Brian


----------



## snoopee (Feb 1, 2007)

Actually, Home Solar is now affordable - check out this new concept that gives home owners a way to afford a full blown hi-tech system. There are no up front costs. Homeowners pay for electric power generated from solar units mounted on their roofs.  --->   Affordable Home Solar Power


----------

